# Lake Umbagog NH 2007



## Jim (Sep 17, 2007)

The trip in one word....Awesome. The weather cooperated except for 1 day, the fish were plenty with a couple being of really good size. The cottage, the best I have ever seen. Paradise Point Cottages is hands down the best place to stay if you ever visit Errol NH. The owners Ricky and Linda went out of there way to make our accomodations awesome. We saw plenty of Turkeys and American Bald Eagles. No Bears, No Turkeys, No Moose . We fished the Androscoggin river and had our best day there. We boated roughly 25 fish that day. The biggest dissapointment of my trip was losing the biggest fish of the trip (A heavy 4 pounder, possibly a 5 pounder) on a PCBAITS chatterbait knockoff. I put it on because I never used one before, and sure enough it produced Bass, pickerel, and the one that got away. I hope I never lose it, Im not sure if he makes them anymore. All in all I can safely we boated lots of fish, no record breakers or huge numbers, but no Skunks. We decided to kick back and troll for trout, but the only thing we caught were more bass and Perch. they would nail the lure and come out of the water 100 to 150 feet behind the boat. I can not wait to go back there again! 

Good food, PLENTY of Beer :twisted: and good company! Can you ask for anything more?


We had the whole lake to ourselves:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UdPoigh_8s


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 18, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeet! Looks like you had a perfect trip, although the Nija pose after too many beers is very disturbing :lol: 


I bet you wish every week was like that!


----------



## MARINE0341 (Sep 18, 2007)

Jim those pics came out really good, I want some of those printed, and dont forget about the TPS reports... CT


----------



## SMDave (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice fish the lake and cabin look awesome! LOL at the pic of "6 beers too many." I like the file title: hammered.


----------



## Jim (Sep 18, 2007)

MARINE0321 said:


> and dont forget about the TPS reports... CT




yeah um Im going to need you to come in on Saturday LMFAO!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 19, 2007)

Jim said:


> We saw plenty of Turkeys and American Bald Eagles. No Bears, No Turkeys, No Moose .



How much beer did you guys drink! Did you see Turkeys or not ?


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2007)

esquired said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > We saw plenty of Turkeys and American Bald Eagles. No Bears, No Turkeys, No Moose .
> ...




Too Much, I meant to say Deer! LMFAO! :mrgreen: 

Glad to see someones on the ball!


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2007)

Forgot to add....On the last day (the worst day because you have to clean up, pack up, and have a long ride home) we decided to fish behind the rocks and up along the edge (see pictures with boats and notice huge rocks sticking out in the backround) before we pulled the boat out. I decided to try a topwater Megabass POP-X. Right off the bat I got a nice smallie and a Pickerel, and Marine0321 landed that pickerel on the pcbaits chatterbait.


----------



## whj812 (Sep 19, 2007)

Awesome!!!! Looks like you guys had a great trip. THose were some nice looking smallies!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 19, 2007)

Weather cool enough to wear a jacket?! Not for a while around here I'm afraid...Nice fish


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2007)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Weather cool enough to wear a jacket?! Not for a while around here I'm afraid...Nice fish



During the day it would be mid 60's, and then in the morning and night it was like 40's.


----------



## MissouriBassin (Sep 22, 2007)

Man that sounds like a great time! I NEVER take trips like that. That needs to change!

Congrats on a great weekend, Jim. Loved the story and the pics


----------

